# Jeffrey-Andersen Appointed Coastal Business Supplies Sales Account Manager



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Darci Jeffrey-Andersen has joined Coastal Business Supplies as sales account manager for the Professional Solutions Division. A veteran in the screen print industry, she owned Crossroad Graphics Screen Printing Services for 8 ½ years before joining My Brand Promo. 

Jeffrey-Andersen’s responsibilities for Coastal will include managing wide-format digital printing accounts and creating printing and personalization solutions for manufacturers and customers. In addition, she will mentor customers in choosing equipment and supplies and assisting them in successfully making their goals a reality. 

Coastal Business Supplies is a leader in the world of dye-sublimation, heat transfer vinyl, heat transfer papers, professional wide-format printing, vinyl, direct-to-garment printing, and more. Coastal is also an industry leader in customer convenience, with extended shipping hours and same-day shipping on in-stock items. You may contact Coastal Business Supplies at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

